# High School Riders



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

I am 17, and a junior at a mid-missouri private high school.

I know there are some other bikers on here my age, and I would like to hear from all of you. 

A few friends and I have actually developed a steriotype as bikers, and honostly I like it, hell end of last race season we had about 50 people out at our home trail to chear on our race team. 

Also, I have a teacher at my school that we have gotten into mountain biking. He went out and bought a $7000 racer (his wife is rich as hell) and he is probably the strongest link of our race team. 

I work in the local bike shop, and I love that also. I use to run cross country untill I realized that i was no better than averadge, so I dropped it for all-year mountain biking.

Anyone else have any storys, experiences, from other riders still in high school?


----------



## paintballpunk687 (May 28, 2008)

Well there's a big group of us at my high school in Connecticut, we don't have any teams or anything but lots of us do it for fun and me and a couple others don't really play any other sports so we are going to try to start racing next season.


----------



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

I just encourage high school riders to get proactive- get some group rides together or something, I promise it will catch on fast


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

missouri = Missouri
steriotypes = stereotypes
honostly = honestly
chear = cheer
untill = until
averadge = average
storys = stories
:nono: Maybe you should stop riding so much and start studying.




Only giving you a hard time. Ride on buddy!:thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

keylay said:


> missouri = Missouri
> steriotypes = stereotypes
> honostly = honestly
> chear = cheer
> ...


Thanks for the laugh :lol:.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

keylay said:


> missouri = Missouri
> steriotypes = stereotypes
> honostly = honestly
> chear = cheer
> ...


I guess that happens when you get your teachers hooked on biking.:thumbsup:


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

I go to school during the week, and ride my bike on weekends.


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm a senior here in California, and all of my friends and class mates think I'm crazy because I actually enjoy a 15 mile ride every Saturday morning. Everyone of them looks at riding as straight exercise, they don't get the fun out of it... Ignorance I tell ya'


----------



## jkoebel (Feb 3, 2008)

There's a 17ish year old kid who is racing in the 19-29 class at the series here. We've chatted a few times in passing, he's got a pretty bad attitude, really arrogant.

So that's my opinion of high school riders. *shrug* I don't know any others.

The #1 Expert in the state right now is an awesome guy, we hung out for a while (I wandered into his Instashade in a driving rainstorm between waves) with no attitude at all. Meanwhile, some kid six years younger than I am who's a top-five Beginner thinks he's the hot ****.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

16 here, highschool's a breeze, so I get to ride most of the time. It's really all about doing homework in segments, and understanding what you see in class

Not many people here MTB, but there's a friend who I sometimes train with, two other complete noobs who I sometimes ride with, and a few ex-mtbers.
There's a teacher who told me that he rides with his friends, so I've been meaning to invite him to one of our rides.

Cycling is not that much of a sport around here.


----------



## JMUSuperman (Jun 14, 2008)

I rode in high school and everyone thought I was that crazy kid who always rode his bike. Now I'm a teacher and I'm that crazy teacher that is always on his bike. There is one student who comes out and rides some of the group rides, but I'd kill for a team of kids to get together and look to start riding regularly.

I teach band, so I love for parade season to come around; gives me time to practice my track-stand between the kiddies (also makes them pretty nervous to keep their spacing).


----------



## Sentiment (Jul 6, 2008)

Junior from bay area over here. Cali is a great place for riding, having a great time this season. No racing for me yet, been keeping in shape and having fun on my local santa cruz trails till i get into college. 

Cycling over here is mainly a way to forget the pain and monotony of school and work. Theres nothing like biking up into the woods and playing outdoors for a few hours.

Probably gonna work in a bike shop this summer. Theres a couple of other kids I know that bike, most are just rich spoiled fat kids that have 6k bikes though, only a few other real guys that go out there consistently and are dedicated.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, even our private schools are suffering these days.


----------



## aKore (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm a senior, living in central Wisconsin. All year excluding winter I bike everyday, and go to the trails 15minutes away every other day. Sometimes on the weekends I go to nine mile 45minutes away. I race in WORS (wors.org) on the adventure 212 team. I used to get 4-5th place in my age category but since I got my new bike (08 stumpy 29'er hardtail) beginning of last summer, I've taken first place. Just to prove that the bike DOES matter, even if it is just a confidence booster. I am the only one in my family that bikes, so I mainly go with one close friend that I got hooked onto mountain biking, or go on a group ride. Sorry for the poor grammar and fragmented sentences, I just cant gather my thoughts now knowing that we are under a winter storm advisory... NO BIKING 
Also, I'm the only one at my school of 2500 that races WORS, or goes mountain biking a lot for that matter besides my friend.


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

I ride and I swear the only other person who rides in my school of 1500 is my psychology teacher.


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

Im a sophmore in the bay area as well. I race in the norcal league. Its the best except that mountain biking doesnt count as a "sport," its just a club, so i dont get any varsity points.


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm a high school teacher in the Northeast of Vermont. I've been teaching for 9 years, and established a school mountain bike club in my first year. We are about 20 minutes from Kingdom Trails, and do rides every weekend in the fall and spring. There are 1050 students at the school, and we sometimes see up to 10 students on a given ride, and usually 3-4 adults, all teachers who ride. (I'm also known as the crazy teacher who is always on his bike, an old Surly 1x1 campus cruiser.)
We're not really race oriented; more get-kids-outdoors-having-fun oriented. We also have a bit of a stewardship role, as we do trail work a couple times in the fall each year.
It's a blast, but really requires dedicated, passionate adults. Having a world-class trail system in your backyard helps too.


----------



## rockbeater (Nov 22, 2008)

i'm 16 and i go to menlo atherton here in CA, and i run cross country too lol, i just got into it and i'm getting another friend of mine into it too and then maybe another


----------



## JMUSuperman (Jun 14, 2008)

BurkeVT

Awesome trail group, man! I can literally ride from the parking lot of my school and in less than 5 minutes be on incredible single track, ladder rides, log rides, rollers, etc., but I can't get any more than 1 student interested in riding. Only got 350 kids in the high school though, another 200 in the middle to pull from. Too many kids interested in dirt bikes in the PNW. Keep those kids ridding!


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

im another kid from the bay area. sophomore in high school. a lot of kids from my school ride and are really good (probably some of the best in the area, no joke) and I ride with them sometimes.

Some of my other friends who I ride with and dont go to school with have helped me build up a lot with jumps and drops that we ride at.

We also go up to Santa Cruz a lot to hit UCSC.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

my senior year consisted of going riding almost every day. with every one else having girlfriends and jobs, left only one thing to do, go riding. then ride with my buddy on the weekends, or during the week on occasion.


----------



## toph17 (Nov 5, 2006)

i'm senior now too and ride almost everday. its harder now that its winter (eastern pa), but i do what i can. not too many people my age ride around here, its mostly 30 something adults. im working at a small shop this summer so hopefully i'll meet some more people that ride. 

i just hope i can ride as often college next year. anyone else going to PITT next year?


----------



## apxbiker (Jan 22, 2008)

i am too a senior at my high school in apex NC (near raleigh) and i know one other kid that rides but he is more of a roadie and not to fast. so out of my school of 1500 i think i am the only true mtber and i ride lots but usually solo or with friends 25 y/o and up. i work at a local shop and do some of the local races and cant wait for the summer to roll around and hit some bigger endurance races on the east coast. i have heard of other juniors that ride in the area and have been thinking of trying to get a team together any tips??


----------



## trauma_alert (May 4, 2008)

I'm a 17 year old junior all the way down here in Florida and the only other person in my school who rides is my football coach. It's depressing because Alafia River State Park is like 15 minutes away from the school.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

I am 15 in MA. There is no one in my school, adults or students who ride. I only know one mountain biker in the town, and he is 2-3x my age. 

I have biking friends my age a few towns over, but it is hard to ride with them frequently, so I just ride with adults all the time.

I race XC and run cross country in the fall...but I have gotten more injuries from running in 2 years than I have gotten from biking...none (riding for 7 or 8 years.) Plus, it takes time away from biking. 

I also work at a shop, which is fun.


----------



## jonny427 (Aug 29, 2008)

I rode from age 12 until today (23)... man we didn't have any kind of organized thing for high schoolers. Now I hear they are bringing an organized league down from oregon/norcal and I am really excited! Anything that brings organization at the high school level will be beneficial to all of us... informed riders, more local and governmental support of our trails, and hopefully a better national image.


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm a sophomore in NY and have a few friends who like to ride for fun, but after a few months (without fail) they get hurt on our gentle local singletrack and never want to mtb again. Mountain biking has turned into my year round sport, love it. There's nothing better than grinding up a long climb and then ripping an awesome downhill run (except for doing that in an XC race). Just wish more of my friends rode.


----------



## clark54 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm 17 and a junior. I have a group of friends and we all love to go riding. We just got into it, but we all are addicted to it. Nothing beats hanging out with my friends and going riding and then talking about the ride. Something always funny happens during our ride and we always end up laughing about it at the end.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

apxbiker said:


> i am too a senior at my high school in apex NC (near raleigh) and i know one other kid that rides but he is more of a roadie and not to fast. so out of my school of 1500 i think i am the only true mtber and i ride lots but usually solo or with friends 25 y/o and up. i work at a local shop and do some of the local races and cant wait for the summer to roll around and hit some bigger endurance races on the east coast. i have heard of other juniors that ride in the area and have been thinking of trying to get a team together any tips??


Between Cary and Pittsboro. I grew up in Raleigh, my daughter now lives is Pboro. 
I wish I knew what mountain biking was when I was your age. Things may have turned out diff for me...high school drop out, druggy, alcy, you name it. But I used to ride my younger bros BMXer jumping garbage cans and basically just getting around on it. Now at 44, I just won the expert 40-49 division here in New Mexico.

As far as riding when in college. I am just finishing up so yea, you can ride more because you generally have more freedom about when your free time is unlike when you get a job, the boss tells you when you can ride...when you get off of work that is.

Enjoy being young and never stop being young - it is a state of mind.


----------



## Sheddingskin (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm 17 and a junior at Ignatius in Cleveland, Ohio. We don't have any teams or groups in my school, and none of my friends are really into mtb either. I'm hoping to find some that do.


----------



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

Im pretty ****ing sick of people being do God damned gay about spelling on this ****ing fourm

Ok I suck at spelling but im not stupid..... 31 on ACT overall 36 (perfect) on math section)

But I'm not going to spell check everything I post on here so some stuck up *****es can have easier reading

You *******s remind me of road bikers


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

YoungGun91 said:


> Im pretty ****ing sick of people being do God damned gay about spelling on this ****ing fourm
> 
> Ok I suck at spelling but im not stupid..... 31 on ACT overall 36 (perfect) on math section)
> 
> ...


You're in high school? Gee, never would have guessed.

Got a little news for ya. Nobody cares about your ACT score but the computer that handles college admissions. The rest of the world doesn't actually care about you at all, but judges you by what about what comes out your mouth and what you do with your hands. And in these two areas, you're 0 for 0.

I see no ones taught ya yet what happens when you talk that way around total strangers. Just a matter of time, kiddo.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

I think that Im the only one in my high school of 2000. Most are Bmx or skaters. I think that some potheads had even cut down trees in a protected wetland were the trails are and now they are block and i dont have a methoed of removal.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

HotBlack said:


> You're in high school? Gee, never would have guessed.
> 
> Got a little news for ya. Nobody cares about your ACT score but the computer that handles college admissions. The rest of the world doesn't actually care about you at all, but judges you by what about what comes out your mouth and what you do with your hands. And in these two areas, you're 0 for 0.
> 
> I see no ones taught ya yet what happens when you talk that way around total strangers. Just a matter of time, kiddo.


Okay, I had a laugh. But I care about him, and not because he gets pissed off when he perceived someone judging him when in fact the spelling/grammer cop was only having some fun.
Lots of peeps (not just younger guys) get upset when their self image is under attack - even when it wasn't, as in this case. The key though is to just let people say what they will without judging them back - not to be controlled by the ego...and certainly not go around telling people you don't care about them. 
What kind of world do you want to live in? One in which we are all looking after ourselves, or one in which we take care of each other and mentor younger people towards becoming healthy adults?
I wished the ones grew up around cared more for others people's wellbeing. It has been a long road for me towards realizing that others matter as much as I do, and to not be so attached to what other people say. Sounds like a contradiction, but it's not because you can tell when someone is coming from their heart and when they are coming from ego....and the same from yourself.


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

HotBlack said:


> You're in high school? Gee, never would have guessed.
> 
> Got a little news for ya. Nobody cares about your ACT score but the computer that handles college admissions. The rest of the world doesn't actually care about you at all, but judges you by what about what comes out your mouth and what you do with your hands. And in these two areas, you're 0 for 0.
> 
> I see no ones taught ya yet what happens when you talk that way around total strangers. Just a matter of time, kiddo.


Hot black is right, as a former Billy Badazz I can tell you that the world cares not for what you know but how you present yourself.

That being said I assume your from the STL area what trails you like to ride man?


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm 15, grade 10, living in Socal. I wish we had mtb as a sport like they do up around the Bay area. My health teacher from last year is actually a nationaly ranked triathlete - not mountain, but it's still pretty cool. Too bad there's not enough mountain bikers to get it certified by CIF [california interscholastic federation].


----------



## ChiliGuy (Oct 24, 2008)

*Go Toppers!*

Great job Chr....BurkeVT. Glad to see you helping to get more youngsters on their bikes!
Keep 'em rolling!
StJA '91


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm 18, and a senior in eagle, ID and its pretty fun around this area. I try to ride when I can (cause of work and school) it can get pretty busy. We have been building a velodrome around here with jump lines, four-cross course, skills parks and pump tracks. Its pretty awesome. This is the forum for those who don't know about it already.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=469145


----------



## XCkiller (Aug 26, 2007)

Im a junior at n. royalton high near cleveland ohio, there is about 1600 enrolled at royalton high and only about 3 to 5 riders... its sorta depressing to have no one to ride with my own age. I wanted to get a mnt biking club together but was sadly rejected by the school board becasue they said "no one would join, and we don't have the money anyway"


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

18,Senior at Fox Chapel Area High School in Pittsburgh, PA

I started a MTB club here about 2 years ago during my sophomore year. Its goin great! I get a solid 15ish riders for rides. Looking to race with the HS MTB team, but as of right now, I just race with the shop that I work at for local 24 hr races (7 springs, Big Bear...etc). Glad to see theres some people here also my age...anyone else work in their LBS?


----------



## Sentiment (Jul 6, 2008)

dh_drew said:


> I'm 15, grade 10, living in Socal. I wish we had mtb as a sport like they do up around the Bay area. My health teacher from last year is actually a nationaly ranked triathlete - not mountain, but it's still pretty cool. Too bad there's not enough mountain bikers to get it certified by CIF [california interscholastic federation].


There's no mtb sport up in bay area that I know of . Decent bit of races etc close by but no school leagues. The main ones I know about are mainly norcal and the santa cruz one that has to travel quite a way to race. DH scene around here is pretty good though as SC mountains are right out the back door. 
Really hope to see some highschool XC racing start up round the south bay, but it doesn't look like its going to happen before I graduate.


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

I do!

17, kansas city area, school has about 1800. i'm the only serious mountain biker, but i do some road and there are a bunch of us roadies. actually, the orchestra teacher is the coach of another big team in the area.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

My daughter just graduated from Sir Francis Drake High School in San Anselmo, California. Like every other high school in the Marin County Athletic League, Drake has a mountain bike team. A couple of years ago they won the NorCal championship. The team is coed, and of the 1100 students at the school, there were 60 members of the MTB team, as well as five teacher/coaches, three men and two women. Here is their page.

Here is the website for the NorCal high school racing league.


----------



## bikeharder (Nov 21, 2008)

*High School MTB club*

I am an employee at a high school in Western Mass. I am thinking about trying to start a MTB'ing club here. Is there anyone out there in this area that might be able to help or even just get together to ride?. Let me know. Meanwhile, RIDE ON!!


----------



## haymaker326 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm 18 and from Pine Grove Pennsylvania I do self-paced classes from PA Cyber. "computer school" so i can go riding anytime when i should be doing my lessons


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

YoungGun91 said:


> Im pretty ****ing sick of people being do God damned gay about spelling on this ****ing fourm
> 
> Ok I suck at spelling but im not stupid..... 31 on ACT overall 36 (perfect) on math section)
> 
> ...


 What a d bag, quit acting like a kid, oh wait you are a kid. When I was in high school,my first years freshman to junior year I used to mountain bike on occasion but I mostly played lacrosse, but my senior year was when I went crazy. I remember skipping the senior prom to go mountain biking, and not hanging out like a lot of high schoolers did to catch rides at the lbs and what not. Now I am a senior in college, and all I do is mountain bike, and I also race on occasion. I also plain to start to really race this spring since I am graduating, and hopefully once I find a full time job, I will have more time to race. All I have to say is I love this sport so much, and I think that people shouldn't act haughty about it, because that is one of the things that causes people not to want to get involved. Well have fun those of you that have high school teams, as I never got to experience that, and it must be a lot of fun to share the same passion with a bunch of other people your same age.:thumbsup: 
Regards
Dave


----------



## Calvissimo (Oct 7, 2007)

Junior in the East Bay, CA. 
I also run cross-country during the season, God alone knows why. I once rode past my coach while he was running. Laughed my ass off...


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*SoCal is starting a High School MTB League*



dh_drew said:


> I'm 15, grade 10, living in Socal. I wish we had mtb as a sport like they do up around the Bay area. My health teacher from last year is actually a nationaly ranked triathlete - not mountain, but it's still pretty cool. Too bad there's not enough mountain bikers to get it certified by CIF [california interscholastic federation].


It was started through the NorCal group and is well on it's way to suceeding. Go here:

http://www.socaldirt.org/

get busy if you really want to do this. It is the greatest High School athletic experience around, bar none.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Came across this:

http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/video?id=6525250

ABC 7 News recently did a terrific story on the NorCal High School
Mountain Bike Racing League. Copy and paste the link in your browser
to play the video. Enjoy!


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm 18, live 2 towns over from paintballpunk687, and am a senior in High School. MTB=LIFE


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Sophomore her in south jersey.

No one rode before I came, but I convinced 3 of my friends to get bikes, and they did. They do like it, But still not as much as I do. I ask them if they want to go riding, and all I get is "It's too cold", or "we would only be able to ride for 2 hours"


----------



## jroland (Dec 17, 2008)

that looks like an awesome trail!! keep riding buddy


----------



## gotdirt33 (Jul 6, 2008)

Junior at Thornton High School in colorado, my dad actually started me mountain biking some years back. he was in it back when the sport really started by modifying road bikes for trails. Now i go with him and a bunch of other people ive met that bike as well, including my chem teacher and my International Baccalaureate coordinator. Most of the time, ill just go riding on my own at places like green mountain, white ranch or waterton canyon and just meet other riders, while i'm there. I've gotta say that i think that it's one of the greatest sports ever lol. it even got me into Xterra triathlons.


----------

